# Hi from Grass Valley, California *new member*



## amishman (Jun 11, 2007)

Just stumbled across this forum.  Great site!

I am 41 and have decided to get back into the martial arts after all these years.  All I could think about when I was in junior high and high school was martial arts.  Had to see every martial arts movie and had to read as much as I could back then.  Enrolled in all sorts of classes and studied Karate at a local place in Livermore, California called Moore's Karate on Main Street.  Also studied at another local place called Boma (Basic Oriental Martial Arts) and a private home group where I studied Kung Fu for a summer term.  In college I kept busy with a basic Martial Arts class but that was the last of it.  Got married in 1990 and really the last time I did anything martial arts other than watch movies <grin> was around 1988 when I graduated local junior college.  So, I am now older and fatter with high cholesterol and it is time to get healthy again (hehehe).  So, I have been getting excited reading the forums here and figuring out how I will start again.  

Thinking about buying some DVDs and then maybe save some $$ and join a local class for making new friends and learning hands-on.  Until then, I am looking at either getting the Jerry Poteet Jeet Kun Do DVDs or maybe the Stephen K Hayes ToShinDo DVDs.  Start practicing at home with the basics just to start losing some weight, working out, sweating, strecthing, and maybe I can do the splits again one day.  hehehe

Anyway, excited to join the list.  I actually kept my first Martial Arts uniform and some books I purchased back in the 70s.  I was so much smaller and thinner then.  Size 4 is what it says.  Skin tight on me now.  I guess I kept it for the memories.  Black pants and white top and mat shoes.  I forget but I may have gotten to Orange or Blue belt.  I am old and memory has faded.  Either way, with health at issue, it is time to get more healthy naturally and what better way to do the martial arts again.

Nice to meet you all.

tj in northern california


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MartialTalk.  I hope you enjoy posting.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Drac (Jun 11, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Skip the DVD's for now, find a gym..Not a spa but a good old fashioned gym pumping iron gym..The desire to start working out more is infectious, it was for me..Keep us posted


----------



## Kacey (Jun 11, 2007)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:



Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT..Skip the DVD's for now, find a gym..Not a spa but a good old fashioned gym pumping iron gym..The desire to start working out more is infectious, it was for me..Keep us posted



Second, I agree with Drac.  DVDs make great training aids, but you really can't learn from them; without an instructor to give you feedback, you're likely to end up with a lot of bad habits that will just be discouraging later on.  Find a class you like and try it out; then, if you still want DVDs, buy ones that will augment - not replace - your training.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello TJ and welcome to MT, enjoy!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 11, 2007)

Greetings TJ,

Welcome to MT.  Find some local dojos/studios/YMCA and see what's near you.  The Beginner's Section has a FAQ for tips that might help you find a school.  MA is a wonderful way to meet new people and get in shape as well.

Cheers.


----------



## brianlkennedy (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi T.J.
My Aunt and Uncle lived in Grass Valley where they had a Christmas tree ranch, before they passed on. My cousins still live there. You know Juan Browne? Well, I expect Grass Valley like the rest of California has gotten pretty big. 

If I ever leave the island of Taiwan I (and my wife) will end up living in Chico California. 

take care,
Brian


----------



## amishman (Jun 12, 2007)

brianlkennedy said:


> Hi T.J.
> My Aunt and Uncle lived in Grass Valley where they had a Christmas tree ranch, before they passed on. My cousins still live there. You know Juan Browne? Well, I expect Grass Valley like the rest of California has gotten pretty big.
> 
> If I ever leave the island of Taiwan I (and my wife) will end up living in Chico California.
> ...



Can't say I know Juan.

Thanks for the hello.

Have a nice one.

tj


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 12, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT! I'd echo the previous bits of advice about finding a club to train at and not bothering with the DVD's. It's very lonely training by yourself and almsot impossible to spar with yourself! Good luck with your adventure I mean training lol! Let us know how you get on and what style you eventually choose.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT! *Hawke *mentioned the YMCA, and there may be other community center based groups that are inexpensive, and require no long-term commitment. Might be a good place to start.


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Rabu (Jun 13, 2007)

Life, like martial arts is always summed up best in awful cliche's drawn specifically from animated movies:

Just keep swimming!

Welcome in!

Best regards

Rob


----------



## amishman (Jun 13, 2007)

I found a Bujinkan Dojo about 45 minutes away and plan on visiting for a test night to view what they do this Friday night.  They have one per week classes Friday nights so this should be very do-able.

Thanks all for the nice welcome!

tj


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT, enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT, TJ  :wavey:


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard, have fun posting


----------

